# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Nje arratisje tjeter e Kadarese

## erzeni

Marrre nga RD.
..............................

NJË ARRATISJE TJETËR E KADARESË

- romani më i ri "Jeta, loja dhe vdekja e Lul Mazrekut" -

Diku, në një shkrim të Ismail Kadaresë, autori kujton se herët, në rininë e vet ka dashur të arratisej, gjë që e kishte biseduar me mikut të vet, poetin Dhori Qiriazi, gati të harruar në qytetin më të skajshëm në jug të vendit, në kufi me Greqinë. Diktatura ishte në kulmin e natës, në mesnatën e vet të tmerrshme. Dhe vërtet, ende pa rënë diktatura, Ismail Kadare kërkon strehim politik në Francë. Akt ky që tronditi vendin, që përshpejtoi rënien e totalitarizmit më mizor në të gjithë perandorinë komuniste, në kështjellën tonë kafkiane. Dhe në demonstratat e para që bëmë, krahas Flamurit kombëtar dhe flamurëve të Evropës e SHBA-ve, krahas pankartave për demokracinë, mbanin ndër duar dhe portretin e shkrimtarit tonë më të madh, të Ismail Kadaresë.

Në fakt ai me veprën e vet ishte arratisur nga diktatura dhe tërësisht nga Realizmi Socialist, ishte bërë pjesë e lirisë dhe e përparimit të mbarë njerëzimit, e majave të artit të tij më të lartë, ndërkohë, më shumë se kushdo, kishte bërë të njohur në botë atdheun, fatin e tij, fuqinë shpirtërore, ëndrrën

Një roman i ri nga Kadareja! Në këtë fillim shekulli e mijëvjeçari! Natyrisht që është një ngjarje për kulturën tonë. Dhe lexuesi i mësuar me të, i formuar prej tij që të mendojë ndryshe, të guxojë ndryshe, mbi të gjitha të emocionohet po aq bukur siç emocionohen lexuesit me shkrimtarët e tyre në Paris, Romë, Moskë, Tokio a Nju-Jork, vërsulet ta marrë sa më parë librin e ri, ta lexojë për gjithë natën dhe mundësisht të gjejë një shok të nesërmen që të flasë për të, ta diskutojë. I lumtur si lexues kur vazhdon të mos zhgënjehet.

Dhe vërtet romani i porsadalë "Jeta, loja dhe vdekja e Lul Mazrekut", (botim i "Onufri"-t), aq sa çështë në vazhdën e vargmaleve të veprave të Kadaresë, po aq është dhe e veçantë, prek një temë të re, dhe atë të arratisjeve, kur njerëzit iknin dhe vriteshin në kufi, ankthërues i tëri, me të papritura, ta mban frymën pezull, madhështi dhe grotesk njëkohësisht, humor të zi dhe tragjizëm, realizëm magjik ballkanas, shqiptar e ndërkohë universal, portrete të njëpasnjëshëm, bëma me një domethënie të rëndë, që nga ato të rrugës e deri te zyra e diktatorit, nga një repart ushtarak në Sarandë e deri në Trojën e lashtë, dialogje të gjalla, të ndryshueshëm sipas personazheve, që nga fjalët e rëndomta të prostitutave e spiuneve deri te deliri i ministrave që do të pushkatohen e më përtej, më thellë, te epi virgjilian i "Eneidës" dhe i koreve antike, pastaj fantazma të shekspirta, imazhe, dashuri drithëronjëse, skena lakuriqësie, homoseksualitet, krime, krimi i madh shtetëror, parodia e krimit, gjaku teatror i përzierë me gjakun e vërtetë të një kohe, triller, modernitet, ndëshkime, nga që askush nuk duhet të luaj me jetën, po sidomos me vdekjen e mbi të gjitha kur është e tjetrit, e panatyrshme, vrasje, e shkaktuar nga misteret e të gjitha këto e të tjera në 247 faqe, të shkruara shkëlqyer, me stilin e përjetshëm kadarean, ku gjuha, po dhe leksiku i saj përbëjnë një pasuri më vete.

Të duket sikur zbulove një tjetër arratisje të Kadaresë, nga ato të beftat, të mrekullueshmet. Dhe si e tillë, ajo mbart me vete dhe të paqartën si një truk artistik, si një vlerë. Je ti që do të bësh përpjekje që të rroket e parrokshmja.

Kur mbyll faqen e fundit të romanit, ai rinis brenda teje, torturues, në formën e mendimeve të zymta, sepse të ka hapur një bosh shpelle, çfarë ka brenda errësira e saj, çqënie monstruoze, kërcënuese apo veç ajrin e rëndë dhe rrjedhën e turbullt të ngjarjeve që u humbën duke u bërë baltë dhe gjak? Ndërkaq ti ke kuptuar mundimin e madh të gjërave për të mbetur vetevete. Njeriu në luftë me njerëzit. Nëpër shekuj. Për të qenë më njerëz të gjithë.

Visar Zhiti



Intermexo e fshehtë

1. Kori i hijeve



Ne mund të jemi gjithçka, veç një gjë nuk jemi: ajo që kujtoni ju.

Që jemi të vdekur, kjo ngjan e natyrshme. Eshtë gjëja më e vjetër në këtë botë. Ajo që është e re dhe e veçantë, është se ne skemi mbërritur kurrë këtu si të gjallë. Qysh kur erdhëm, vargan i gjatë refugjatësh, ne skemi qenë veç pjellë e vdekjes. Një regëtim i saj, një dritësim pasqyre i ardhur nga një tjetër pasqyrë e ftohtë.

Ne skemi dalë kurrë nga Troja. Ne kemi mbetur të gjithë atje, të rënë kruspull, ku na ka zënë hera, rrëzë muresh e portash, të nxirë nga bloza dhe gjaku, nën klithma ushtarësh grekë, që bëzanin njëri-tjetrit nëpër terr.

Na merrni për trojanë të ikur. Ska patur kurrë të tillë. Askush nuk ka dalë nga Troja. Madje as mendimi.

Por ju na tërhiqni me çdo kusht. Sna lini të qetë atje ku kemi rënë. Na jepni lëvizje, na detyroni të braktisim eshtrat tona e të marrim udhët, për të mbushur këtë qytet të huaj me dënesën që duhej të ishte e jona e që, në të vërtetë, sështë veç rrokavaji juaj.

Na keni vënë të qajmë për ju, thua se sna ka mjaftuar vaji ynë. Na shtyni të shfaqemi nëpër skena theatrosh, na gdhendni në mermer, ndonëse nuk na i keni parë kurrë fytyrat.

Në skeni mëshirë, lodhje a sndjeni ndonjë herë?



2. Hektori



Midis bisedave të turistëve përherë e më shpesh përmendet emri im, e sidomos ai i sime shoqeje. Sa herë që qëndrojnë përballë mbeturinave të skenës, do të gjendet dikush që do të pyesë: është e vërtetë që një tragjedi për Andromakën do të luhet këtu?

Kurse ajo, besnike dhe e përkushtuar si përherë ndaj meje, pret që në skenë të shohë fatin tim, domethënë zvarritjen time. Unë sdi tjetër njeri, jeta e të cilit të jetë tkurrur e dendësuar në një ndodhi të vetme, siç më ka ndodhur mua me atë zvarritje. Ende sot, pas mijëra vjetësh, jam i sigurtë se kur ma përmendin emrin Hektor, aty për aty, para se të mendojnë tjetër gjë, në trurin e tyre sajohet vetëtimthi rendja ime tri herë rresht rreth mureve të Trojës dhe pastaj zvarrisja e trupit tim.

Ime shoqe, ajo që nuk e ka parë kurrë ikjen time prej Akilit, por që e ka parë me sy atë heqje rrëshqanthi, pret ta shikojë prapë, këtë herë jo nga ledhet e Trojës, por nga shkallinat e theatrit.

Unë e di se kur bie nata, ijet e saj të ngrohta dhe fundin e barkut ia përkëdhel tjetër kush. Por ditën, te shkallinat, ajo bëhet prapë gruaja ime, me po ato lot si atëherë, dhe me shallin e zi të vejushës.

Nga kjo ndodhi e fundit, e cila e ka gëlltitur krejt pjesën tjetër të jetës sime, gjysma e saj e parë, rendja ime përpara Akilit, është krejtësisht mashtrim. Eshtë aq e gënjeshtërt, sa çështë e vërtetë, ajme, pjesa e dytë: heqja branë e trupit tim.

Unë kurrë nuk jam sprapsur nga frika përpara Akilit e aq më pak kam rendur tri herë radhazi rreth mureve të Trojës. Po të ndodhte kjo, po të ndodhte pra kjo gjëmë, që princi dhe heroi i parë i Ilionit tia mbathte si lepur përpara kundërshtarit, Troja sdo të kishte më as zemër, as arsye të vazhdonte qëndresën.

Gjthçka mund të ndodhte, veç kësaj. Unë pra nuk u sprapsa e, aq më pak, renda. U rrëzova, ajme, qysh në goditjen e parë nga heshta e mizorit. Dhe gjithë ai vrap përpara muresh, ajo ikje me tmerr, hija e tim vëllai, Dejfobit, që më zgjati një heshtë tjetër, kur heshta ime ra, të gjithë këto nuk ishin veç pjellë e makthit tim, ndërsa jepja shpirt.

Isha ende gjallë, kur ai u përkul për të më shpuar nyjën sipër thembrës, me një gremç të hekurt. Më lidhi kështu pas qerres së tij dhe nisi të më hiqte zvarrë. Kurrë se kisha menduar që jeta ime do të mbaronte kështu. Pluhuri i zi që ngrinin flokët e mi, më binte mbi fytyrë. Muret e Trojës, qiellin, gjithçka tjetër e shihja kryengulthi. Sdija çmë therte më fort: e qara e trojanëve tek më shihnin ashtu të rrëzuar, apo brohoritja e grekëve. Tri herë mu duk se po ngrihesha të ndeshesha prapë me mizorin dhe të tri herët e kuptova se sisha veçse një trup që po e zvarritnin. Dhe kështu vazhdoi gjersa dhashë shpirt.



3. Kommos. Vaj i përbashkët

me turistët



Thonë e çnuk thonë në këtë botë që nuk resht fjalësh e ernash. Thonë që ska patur Trojë e që Troja spaskësh qenë veç një Kundërgreqi e fshehur brenda Greqisë. Një ankth që duhej nxjerrë e që ata, për ta gjetur e për ta shkulur, u nisën kinse larg.

Ne jemi hije të ftohta dhe gjykimin ashtu e kemi, prej hijesh. Nëse ska patur Trojë për grekët, aq më pak ka patur Greqi për ne. Atëherë kush na mbyti atë natë të tmerrshme: vetvetja, ankthi ynë i pafund?

Ju flisni e flisni mbarë e mbrapsht, turmë turistësh, ferri ynë i fundit. Nëse sdini çthoni, na lini të qetë në humnerën tonë. Shpenzoni shpirtin tuaj, nëse sbëni dot pa dehashpirt e vaj.

Për ju ne sjemi veç një shtërzim zbrazëtish. Pamje pasqyrash shterpa që pjellin njëra tjetrën pa mundim. Troja pa rrethim. Greqipatrojë. Hektor që rend si dezertor. Zi pa Andromakë e Andromakë pa zi.

Në sdini çthoni, lëreni të folurën. Vajtimi ndaj është shpikur, për një rast si ky. Kur nuk flet dot siç duhet, kjo do të thotë se duhet të qash. Kur nuk flet dot siç duhet, kjo do të thotë se duhet të qash. E nëse nuk e njihni të folurën e parë të botës, pra nëse sdini të qani, ju që kërkoni të pushtoni yjet, atëherë ejani tua mësojmë ne. Ejani si dikur në kommos, të qajmë bashkarisht, oji, oji.





Diktatori dhe ministri i tij*

Dera u hap më në fund. Sekretari po i bënte shenjë të hynte. Ministri nuk i ndiente më këmbët. Dera ngjante sikur avitej vetë. Një grimë arriti të mendonte se krusma ishte aq e padurueshme, saqë në fund të pavetëdijes as vetë se dinte se kë do të zgjidhte: dytsin apo të zotin.

Duhej të ishte te mesi i zyrës, kur u bind se ishte përnjëmend ai. E ndiqte tek afrohej, me ca sy të zbrazët, tejet të pikëlluar. I bëri shenjë të ulej. Ministrit iu morën këmbët. Tek ai vend që tregonte dora e tjetrit, nuk kishte ndenjëse. Mos e humb, i tha vetes ministri. Dihej që sytë e tjetrit ishin dobësuar krej kohët e fundit. E gjeti vetë ndenjësen dhe me kujdes e afroi përballë. Tani u bind përfundimisht se ishte ai, ndonëse pa vështrimin e vet. E gëzonin të tjerët buzëqeshjen e tij: kalamajtë, akademikët e rrjedhur, kurse ai, ministri, duhej të duronte zbrazëtirën.

- Të kam thirrur, siç mund ta marrësh me mend, për punën e arratisjeve, - foli ngadalshëm. E kishte zërin ende të ngrohtë, si më parë, veç te fjala e fundit u duk se iu hollua e iu ngjir. Ministrit i theri në zemër. Tjetri vazhdonte të shihte diçka sipër tryezës.  Siç del nga raportet, ato po shtohen.

Ministri bëri "po" me krye, por tjetri e kishte ballin të ulur. Një kohë të gjatë qëndroi ashtu. Kur e ngriti kokën, fytyrën e kishte edhe më të helmuar se më parë. Ministri mendoi se do të duronte më lehtë shfryrjen e tij, se sa atë brengë.

- Ne do ti ndalim ato  tha me zë të mbytur.  Ne jemi aty për tu bërë gardh, qoftë edhe me trupat tanë.

I erdhi turp në çast për ato fjalë, që u ngjanin vjershave të këqija. Përpara kipcit, atje te Pallati i Pionierëve edhe mund të thuheshin, por jo përpara tij. Për fat, u duk se tjetri nuk i kishte dëgjuar. Ia kishte ngulur sytë e mëdhenj ngjyrë kafe të errët, si ti thoshte: e kupton, o njeri, o ministër, se sa i helmuar jam?

Ministri kishte dëshirë të klithte: si mund të jesh i brengosur ti, që me një buzëqeshje na ngjall të gjithëve?

Mendja i shkoi prapë te Pallati, atje ku rrotull dytsit akademikët e shkalluar ulërinin tani nga hareja, bashkë me kalamajtë.

Ai që mund ti jepte gëzim gjithë Komitetit Qendror, gjithë vendit, si të mos mundte të përdorte një grimë nga ai gaz për veten e vet?

Një valë përdëllimi, që ministri gjithësesi përpiqej ta sprapste në çaste të tilla, arriti ta kapullonte. Me sa dukej, helmin njeriu mund ta përdorte ndaj vetes, por gëzimin kurrsesi.

Ministri mezi e përballonte vështrimin e tjetrit.

- Dëgjomë tani, - tha me zë të ulët, si ti hapte një të fshehtë.  E bëjnë për të më mërzitur mua.

Ministri shtangu. Përpara se të kapte gjer në fund kuptimin e fjalëve, kuptoi që kjo ishte një e folur e çuditshme, që ndoshta për herë të parë përdorej në këtë ndërtesë. Ndaj dhe mezi depërtohej.

Tjetri e dinte, me sa dukej. E la një copë herë ashtu, pastaj ia përsëriti frazën. Në kohën e ministrit katrahura nuk po shtrohej dot: sprapseshin fraza, parrulla e fjalë me të cilat ishin mësuar prej vitesh nëpër mbledhje e pleniume, midis flamurëve e muzikës kremtore; për ti lënë vendin një fjale të përjashtuar qyshkur: "mërzi". Në asnjë tekst të Marksit, madje as të Engelsit, nuk i kujtohej ta kishte ndeshur kurrë. Vejushë e përzishme, ajo shfaqej mu në mes të festës, e huaj e gjithë pezm.

Ministrit iu duk se diçka mund të kapte, por tmerri nuk e linte. E ndjeu se me ngut duhej të bënte një zgjedhje: të shtirej naiv ose të rrezikohej, duke e pranuar se e kuptonte. E ndjente se sishte mirë kur udhëheqësi të besonte një të fshehtë. Por ti shmangej asaj ishte më keq.

Aty për aty ai vendosi të parën. Truri, si i çliruar nga ngërçi, po i qartësohej. Natyrisht që e bënin për ta mërzitur. Madje më keq: për ta fyer pabesisht... Të tjerët, një popull i tërë, ishin të lumtur që jetonin nën një qiell me të. Vinin nga anë e anës, nga Brazili, nga Suedia, nga Bregu i Fildishtë, veç për një takim me të... Kurse ata kërkonin ta fyenin: sduam të jemi në një vend me ty. Dhe iknin nga sytë-këmbët, nëpër dëborën e bjeshkëve, midis qenve dhe ujërave. Rri vetëm si kukudh.

Gjëmë e zezë, tha me vete ministri.

Deshi ti thoshte: përse e çante kryet për ca halabakë, por iu kujtua se në listat e fundit të të ikurve ishin tre studentë dhe një violinist i Theatrit të Operas. Ti thoshte ndoshta se kishte gjithfarë arsyesh që njerëzit arratiseshin: grindje vetjake, keqkuptime në punë, smirë artistësh, si në rastin e fundit, por prapë nuk guxoi.

Tjetri e kishte marrë mbi vete shkakun e ikjes dhe askush, veç atij vetë, smund ta ndreqte atë. Ikin nga unë...

Ministrin po e mbyste përdëllimi. Shefi i madh vazhdonte të heshtte i pikëlluar. E kishte marrë mbi vete gjithçka, si shenjtorët dikur, dhe tani vuante. Kishte 22 vjet që ishte mbyllur në këtë vend, ftesat i vinin nga gjithkund, por ai i kthente mbrapsht. Kurse ata sdinin veç tu turreshin kufijve.

Ministri tundi kryet për të sajuar një "jo", por me fjalë nuk mundi të thoshtë asgjë. Ai grumbullim faji dhe vreri, te një njeri i vetëm, e bënte të vështirë çdo arsyetim.

- I provuan të gjitha, - foli më në fund tjetri, me zë të lodhur. Vazhdoi të fliste, por e folura iu mjegullua, siç i kishte ndodhur herën e fundit, në mbledhjen e Byrosë Politike. Ministri përpiqej ti jepte një trajtë të qartë në mendjen e tij. Pasi kishin provuar gjithçka: përbetimet, vrasjen me helm të ngadalshëm, shpifjet, etj., kishin gjetur mënyrën e fundit për tu hakmarrë kundër tij. Me brengë të ngadaltë, me thyerje zemre.

Në sytë e tij trishtimi po ia linte vendin një mërie të ftohët. Ministrit iu kujtua se në kallëzimin kundër një shkrimtari, kishte ndeshur thënien se për një lajthitje fatale të natyrës, sasia e mërisë, e parashikuar për një jetë treqindvjeçare, si ajo e korbit, i ishte dhënë gabimisht njeriut. Në shtëpitë e vjetra gjirokastrite, sipas atyre që kishte dëgjuar kallëzuesi, gjendeshin mëri të tilla.

- Ja kështu, - tha më në fund, duke vështruar prapë ministrin.  Gjë nuk lanë pa bërë.

- Juve... juve ju marr-shin të keqen atje ku venë... në fund të ujit, - tha ministri.

Aty për aty e kuptoi se fjalët e tij ishin gjithashtu të pazakonshme në atë ndërtesë, por me vete mendoi: të dilte ku të dilte.

Sytë e tjetrit u zbutën. Pastaj, për herë të parë Udhëheqësi buzëqeshi. Ministri pati dëshirën ti binte në gjunjë. Prej këtij shpirti ikni, o horra, shfryu me vete. Dale, pa do më shihni.

Me gojën që i merrej nga mallëngjimi, i tha fjalë, që në kushte të tjera nuk do tia thoshte, ose që ndoshta do tia thoshte vetëm dytsit. Disa prej tyre për shembull, ato se si ai do ti kapte horrat kudo që të fshiheshin, gjer në fund të detit, po të ishte nevoja, e ndjente aty për aty që skishin fort kuptim, megjithatë kjo nuk ia preu vrullin. Tjetri dëgjonte, madje dytri herë tundi kryet.

- Të kuptova, - tha me zë të ulët.  Tani më thuaj çnevoja ke për të gjitha këto. A të mjaftojnë njerëzit, mjetet?

- Të gjitha i kemi, skërkojmë asgjë. Veç ju të flini i qetë.

- Me njerëz si ty, unë fle i qetë.

- Ju faleminderit për besimin. Do të bëj çmos që ta meritoj... Shokët janë të gjithë atje... I kam lënë në mbledhje. Veç për atë e vrasim mendjen ditë e natë.

Ministri e ndjente që po fliste pak si tepër, megjithatë dehja i vazhdonte. I foli për masat e ngutshme, për radarët, për idetë e reja, si ajo puna e zvarritjes së trupave.

- Atë punën e kufomave e kam dëgjuar dhe një herë tjetër, - e ndërpreu ai.  Sështë ndonjë ide e re. Eshtë e vjetër sa bota.

Ministri u ngatërrua.

- Ka mendime të ndryshme... Si është më mirë... Të tregojë shteti dhëmbët apo... ndoshta ju...

- Eshtë histori e vjetër ajo, - vazhdoi tjetri mendueshëm.

- Besoj e ke lexuar "Iliadën" e grekëve. Atje, në mos gaboj tregohet për zvarritjen e një kufome dhe për njerëzit që bëjnë sehir. Smë kujtohet çpërshtypje iu bën ajo pamje. Po ti vendose vetë.

Ai pa orën dhe ministri e kuptoi se duhej të largohej.

* Nëntitull i redaksisë 
..............................................

----------


## Dreri

_Duke qene se sipas dates tema e Erzenit (ishte hapur me pare se tema jote) kaloi ne krye, kete tenden po e fshij, per te mos patur te njejten teme dy here._

----------


## macia_blu

do te vras!!!!!

----------


## ornament

Ket librin ka ca dite e pashe. E ka perkthyer ne frengjisht Tedi Papavrami, botim (si perhere) i Fayard. Me thene te drejten pata tundimin (gjate disa çasteve) ta blej, por e tejkalova ket deshire kalimtare e "emigrante" (patriotike). Pse?
Kadareja eshte nje shkrimtar ELEGANT, teper Elegant, kjo e ben kontemporan dhe modern. Per ket aresye ai qe ne fillim "u peshkua" nga francezet, mjeshterit e elegances. Qe te me kuptoni, imagjinoni nje njeri elegant ne veshje e shtat.
Takimin e pare pamja e tij te mahnit nga finesa, hekurosja, ftohtesia, xhentilesa, sperdredhja e gjesteve dhe mimikes, qe vetem ai eshte i afte ti beje.
Heren e dyte pak me pak, ti fillon e ve re se ai eshte lindur i tille, ai eshte i njejte, te gjitha oret e dites, nga mengjesi deri ne darke, perkryerja e tij eshte e gurte, stabel. Ajo eshte gjithnje e tille, e pandryshueshme, e paevolueshme. Mnjf e VDEKUR, PA JETE, VETEM SIPERFAQSORE, STILISTIKE.
Kjo do te thote, qe Kadarene mjafton ti lexosh nje liber, ja ke lexuar te gjithe, ai eshte MONOTON, KONTEMPORAN, SHKRIMTAR PROFESIONIST.

----------


## Dreri

.."Une do te vras"
"Ti do te vrasesh"
"Ai do te vrase"
Ke do te vrasim??????????

----------


## macia_blu

ke do te vras? 
drerin...!
Ke do te vrasesh?
Macen?!!
ato..do te vrasin
macen dhe drerin bashke!
Ah ato po te dine te na vrasin
,.....si tia bej te te perqaf edhe nje here pare se te te vrasin 
se te me vrasin
se te na vrasin...
smack!!!

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

C'eshte kjo overture vrasjesh ketu, ku te gjithe do duhej ta kendonit simfonine e puthjeve?

----------


## ChuChu

Ne menyre te panatyrshme do ta nisja leximin e romanit me te fundit te Ismail Kadarese persembrapthi; thene me shkoqur, nga pjesa e pasme e kopertines, ku botuesi, pasi ka "fluturuar" nga nje kontinent ne tjetrin, ka perzgjedhur me teper sqime e renditur aq sa mund t'i lejonte hapesira ne dispozicion (nuk e di pse te krijohet ndjesia se sikur te kish pasur mundesi do ta kish vazhduar ate ditiramb me zell te pashterrur gjer ne pafundesi), ajken e mendimit kritik bashkekohor, te cilet ngjajne sikur therrasin ne kor: "Jepjani cmimin Nobel, Kadarese!" Per te shmangur cdo keqkuptim dhe akuze te paqene, jam i shtrenguar t'i bashkangjitem qysh ne krye dollise zengjirur te kritikeve te permendur, deri ne castin kur ahengut te perbotshem i vjen fundi dhe me ngut i futesh leximit te librit.

Ne nje tablo ku absurdi eshte ngjyra qe mbizoteron dhe lexuesi e ka te veshtire te shquaje se ku sos irealja dhe ze fill realja, Kadare portretizon me stilin e vet te njohur nje galeri personazhesh te larmishem, ku spikasin aspiranti per aktor dhe personazhi kryesor i tragjedise, Lul Mazreku dhe kurva part time e kontraktuar prej Sigurimit te Shtetit, Vjollca Morina. Pas tyre hyjne e dalin nga skena e kesaj tragjedie moderne (e cila, per ironi te fatit e te rrethanave, zhvillohet ne vendndodhjen e nje qyteti antik, ne amfiteatrin e te cilit qemoti jane luajtur tragjedite e famshme greke), nje sere personazhesh te dores se dyte e te trete: sigurimsa, arratises, kurva profesioniste, ushtare, udheheqes te larte te regjimit, turiste te huaj e vendas, qe ne nje menyre ose nje tjeter, sherbejne hem si personazhe hem si spektatore te drames se madhe te nje populli, autor dhe regjisor i se ciles eshte shteti diktatorial. Ndaj jo pa qellim, shkrimtari e nderton romanin si dekorin e madh te nje teatri antik, ku ashtu si ne nje pjese teatrale personazhi kryesor hyn e del nga skena, i shoqeruar nga pjesa tjeter e personazheve, qe shembellejne me se shumti si kor ne nje tragjedi antike. Edhe pse autori nuk na e thote, ngjarjet lypset te zhvillohen diku aty nga vitet tetedhjete, tema e parapelqyer e Kadarese ne keto dhjete vitet e fundit. Por ajo cka te bie ne sy, madje jo vetem ne kete veper, eshte fakti se shkrimtari komunikon me dy regjistra me lexuesin, ku i pari i takon lexuesit te huaj, ndersa i dyti i "perkthyer" ne shqip eshte per lexuesin e kesaj ane te kufirit, gje qe, pa dashjen e autorit, shkon e merr nje tingellime falsetto-je. Njeriu antiskeme i letrave shqipe, ne kete roman ngjan sikur ka rene viktime e pasionit per te demonizuar te keqen, duke u rrekur ta katranose sa me fort qe te jete e mundur. Kesodore, nje pjese e personazheve, vecanerisht te ashquajturit "te keqinj" ngjajne disi naive dhe marredheniet e tyre me personazhet e tjere banalizohen e behen kaq siperfaqesore sa te kujtojne antagonizmin pervdekje te personazheve ne nje shfaqje teatri kukullash, ku, tek e fundit, e mira triumfon ngahere mbi te keqen. Gjithsesi, lypset thene se, Kadare eshte dhe mbetet nje mjeshter i inskenimit te situatave te papritura dhe i suspense-t, gje qe te shtyn ta lexosh librin me endje deri ne faqen e fundit. Skena e vrasjes misterioze te Lul Mazrekut tejkalon cdo hamendje, qofte edhe ato te lexuesit me me fantazi. Si ne pak vepra te meparshme te tijat, te "Jeta, loja dhe vdekja e Lul Mazrekut", Kadare, shpalos dimensionin e nje autori tragjik, duke e bere ate vijuesin me te natyrshem te vepres se tragjikeve te medhenj te antikitetit, sot e gjithe diten.

Dhe se fundi, ma do mendja se do te ishte ne nderin profesional te botuesit, sidomos kur eshte fjala per nje autor si Kadarea, te bente nje pune me te kujdesshme qortuese, per te shmangur lajthitjet e aty-ketushme, qe te lene shijen e nje qimeje ne qiellze, kur je duke ngrene nje gjelle te shijshme.

(marre nga revista Klan)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


_Kete liber ma derguan nga Shqiperia dhe sapo e mbarova se lexuari. Nese ndonje nga ju te usa-s apo dhe Kanada-se do ishte i/e interesuar ta lexonte, me kontaktoni ne privat dhe ua dergoj une (vetem me kusht qe te ma dergoni mbrapsht, si dhe te lini firmen tuaj ne liber)_  

Kuqja.

----------


## macia_blu

kuqe, po talle ate....? (lol)
po sikur te jem jo e interesuar por kurioze ta lexoj  une psh, vertete do ma postoje, apo i ke thene  keto qe ke thene per te na bere kurth pergjigjeje.
Me thuaj  ta nis adresen dhe ma posto... jam ne ato te bashkuarat qe percajne boten (lol)
pershendetje

----------


## Henri

Ti e ke adresen time... do te te nis dhe ndonje "ndihme" kur te te kthej librin, qe te mbuloje dhe postimin e pare  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## macia_blu

hen'Ri pse moj e ke edhe ti (librin dmth)
e  dergove porosine e pare ?
Poezine e kam fjalen!
Ti e di se porosite i kam (ke) poezi (lol)

----------


## ChuChu

> _Postuar më parë nga Kuqalashja_ 
> *
> Nese ndonje nga ju te usa-s apo dhe Kanada-se do ishte i/e interesuar ta lexonte.... 
> 
> *




hihihi, ate Kanadane kastile e shtova se e mora me mend qe do dilje ne skene ti e e Kanadase  :ngerdheshje:  ("ndihmen" mos e zi ne goje se s'e dergoj fare pastaj)

Po e bejme keshtu, ne fillim po ia dergoj mackes dhe asaj 'maces' tjeter qe ka afer..... :buzeqeshje: ,  ajo le te ta dergoje ty e e ti ma kthe pasi ta kesh qarkulluar nga te te doje qejfi. 


Kuqja altruiste  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fiori

_Tema e Erzenit dhe Drerit u bashkuan pasi benin fjale per te njejtin artikull. Kur hapni tema kontrolloni ne fillim qe ato tema nuk jane hapur me pare per te mos krijuar rremuje._

----------


## erzeni

Kuqalashe  .. shume bukur komenton ti.

Shkruaj ndonje   tregim ose novel..psh nga vitet ne Tirane..

Suksese !

----------


## ChuChu

Xeno, kur lexon postimet ketu, cilen ane i kthen kompjuterit....ate te pasmen?: ) 

Dashamiresisht, miqesisht (lol)

Kuqja

P.S. Une jam rritur ne Jorgucat, s'mund te shkruaj dot per Tiranen kur ate s'e kam pare asnjehere :-)

----------


## erzeni

Kuqalashe, shkruaj per Jorgucatin pra ose Vriserane.
Pse nuk bejne dashuri e Romanca andej nga juve?
Me kto  tema  shkruaj nji novele.
Psh nje djale Musliman do nje vajze ortodokse dhe familjet vlojne nga halli.
Babai i muslimanit nuk thot gje i ziu por te  familja ortodokse behet nami..
Sa konservator jane ata..te tmershem..
Por ne fund triumfon dashuria dhe djali  vendos te behet ortodoks. Ai shkon te papu ne qishe e behet Spiro ose Mihal.
Belaja nuk mbaron sepse  fshati zien nga fjalet.  Ata thone se vertet  Nazmiu u be i krishtere por ai na qenkish bere Synet qe i vogel. Dramaciteti  rritet e etj etj.
Vazhdoje ti Novelen se talent ke.

----------


## dordi1

dikush me siper e para shume kohe thote; kur i ke lexuar nje liber Kadare e ke lexuar te terin!!!
me kete menyre te menduari do na duhej qe pas asaj dite te famshme kur kemi shijuar per here te pare kenaqesine qe na jep femra, ''alla sojshe nuk na e lejon forumi'', ...
c'ka jemi ne kete bote, jemi viktima te kenaqesise, e cila eshte si shtate ngjyrat e drites; e shumellojshme e nje nga keto eshte edhe leximi, sepse perndryshe kthehemi ne statuja mermeri...

shnet

----------

